# Blindfold Competitions



## pjk (Dec 28, 2006)

2x2: B2 D F U2 B R D2 B U R F L U2 R' B' D2 F2 U' L F2 R F' D R U2
3x3: B U2 D2 B R' D F R2 U2 L2 F' U2 R2 L2 B' R F R2 F B D2 U2 B2 R D'
4x4: r' f u' R F B L B2 u2 b2 R d2 u L' f2 u2 l' d2 r' b U2 R2 f' L2 f2 l' B' D r R2 D d B F2 d u' f2 R2 d R2
5x5: L2 F' b U2 l' f2 B2 d B' D R2 D2 F2 b L b2 U2 R D F' f2 U2 l' u2 D B2 L U2 B u' r' L' U' b2 F2 d' B2 f R' U' r2 L d r F' U2 F d R2 u R' B2 F' u d' F2 L2 l' B D'


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 29, 2006)

Chris Hardwick
4x4x4: DNF off by 3 centers


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 29, 2006)

Chris Hardwick
3x3x3: 1:52.64


----------



## tsaoenator (Dec 30, 2006)

3x3x3: 1:46.79

This could've been faster if my cube wasn't in such a pitiful state...

Andy


----------



## sgowal (Dec 30, 2006)

2x2x2: 2:37.48 (Yeah... not a DNF)

Just started blindfolding 4 days ago (I am not yet able to memorize the 3x3x3 completely in a reasonable time).


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 31, 2006)

Chris Hardwick
5x5x5: DNF
Did the last edge 3 cycle the wrong direction so off by 3 edges :'-(


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 31, 2006)

Chris Hardwick
2x2x2: 25.40 seconds
Memo in maybe 10 seconds. That solve felt much easier than usual to me for the 2x2x2 - but I did two 5x5x5 BLD solves just before this one so that's probably why.


----------



## gijmy (Jan 4, 2007)

Jimmy Coll
2x2x2 : 38.13
Just for the fun


----------



## Erik (Jan 7, 2007)

Erik Akkersdijk
2x2: 1:00.16 nothing special
3x3: 4.33.39 Finaly I timed a solve which was faster than my old record of 7:06.xx I broke this record about 3 times while showing people I realy could do BLD without tricks. Pochmann method. I maybe should practise solving 2 or more edges at once with setup moves + edge 3 cykles.


----------

